# I am 17 and just got diagnosed with IBS



## DeutschFisch

So hi everyone, my name is Sarah. And as you can see from the title, I am 17 and I just got diagnosed with IBS. For the past couple of months I have been really sick with serious pains in my stomach, fevers, and diaria. Last week they did a colonoscopy, endoscopy, and an x-ray of my small instestines. They finally came to the conclusion that it is IBS. I am happy we finally know what is wrong with me, but I know IBS isn't always easy to get through. So now we are starting to work on getting it under control. I have been very stressed, especially with trying to pass my AP Bio class. But thankfully I have an amazing councilor who is helping me with my grade in that class, and I am dropping it next semester. So hopfully my IBS will get better and hopfully my senior year will too. Anyways I am happy to find this place with so many people who understand what I am going through. God Bless you all and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Pixie Righ?

Hi, my name is Bekah, but you can call me Pixie. I'm 17 too, but I've had IBS since I was, like, 9. My doctors never did those tests to me, because they decided to trial and error me, and since nothing really worked, I was diagnosed with IBS. I've been having to deal with this for as long as I can remember. I'm really stressed too, since it is my senior year. I've got AP Literature to stress about too, so i know how it feels. What type are you?


----------



## DeutschFisch

I can't imagine having this since age 9. But I did have other problems back then I went through. I have diarrhea and constipation. How about you? I had AP rhetoric and AP history last year, glad I am done with those. I know how stressful they can be and hope that you do well in AP literature. Unfortunately this is the first year my teacher has taught AP bio, so I don't think he is quite sure how to teach it right. Which makes it so a lot of the class if failing, of have at least failed a few of the tests. For my health I am dropping the class next semester and my councilor is such an angel. Sometimes I feel like she was really sent from heaven. I am taking this semester pass/fail. If I fail it she will just make the class no credit and it will not effect my GPA. I am so thankful I have her in my life. She has helped me so much. I seem to get really sick every year with something different and she always helps me with my teachers and getting through the school work. I don't know what I would have done without her. Especially now with having IBS. I hope all goes well with your classes, and that you also have an angel in life helping you through it all too.


----------



## stennienotebook

Wow. I know how both of you feel, actually. I am also 17 and have been diagnosed with IBS pretty recently. My doctors wouldn't do anything until I finally found a gastro specialist who diagnosed me with IBS. It has been both a challenge and a blessing to know what is finally wrong. Besides my IBS problems I also have pretty severe milk/ soy allergies so that makes it even harder to find things to eat. I understand about the stress thing too, I am taking AP literature right now and took an AP history class last year. I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone out there.... By the way I'm glad to hear that your councilor is doing so much to help. My school doesn't do anything at all and we're only allowed to miss 8 days a semester.


----------



## trying2bebrave

Hi Sarah! I'm sorry to hear about the stomach pains, but it's good that you were finally able to find out what it is. I'm 17 also and I've had IBS symptoms for about 4 years (basically my whole high school career), but I was just diagnosed with it last year. It was a huge relief to finally know what the problem was. Have you gotten any bacterial overgrowth or hydrogen breath tests? When I took those tests I was diagnosed with celiac disease and lactose intolerance, and knowing that I have these helps me know what specific foods to avoid. People with IBS tend to have other specific allergies, so you might want to test how you respond to certain foods so you can personalize your diet. Funny that we're on the topic of AP classes, because my AP Comparative Government class was the absolute worst class for my IBS. There were only 5 students in the class and everyday we mostly took tests or did silent reading/studying. The classroom was very small and quiet, and all of the students sat next to each other - it was so quiet you could hear the person next to you breathing. The class was right after lunch too. It was the worst possible setting for an IBSer. It sucked. I know some people have switched to home schooling or independent studies. My school doesn't offer than option, unfortunately, but maybe you can study AP Bio at home so that you don't have to drop it, because that class would look awesome on college applications.


----------



## ayuspark

it is so nice to know tht i'm not alone, well even tho it's for Ibs. i'm ayu from china.i'm 19 and probably a type c. i put my long long story in this forum days ago. and i've been through this for a yr in college. i have yet to do more diagnoses to find out whether it is ibs. but amyway i believe all my sydromes are indicating the result. hope to communicate with you more. cuz i think i may learn sth from you all.


----------



## Amz

im 18 and for three weeks i had really bad D and ended u in hospital becasue i had bad right sided pain and a fever.Its good youve been tested for other problems so they can rule out anything more serious. I was told i had ibs since i hit puberty when i was 10 becasue i would get constipated round the time of my monthly cycle, but my mum sad that when i was a baby i would get constipated at times and i think ivce got a slow digestive system.I also have been told i might not have ibs since foods dont really affect my stomach, and i prop have endometriosis







i know how you feel though.I cant drink full fat milk products cause they make me gassey and if i eat to much i get constipated, i was lactose intolerant when i was younger.what actiion are you taking now? Hvae you found out trigger foods? apparenrly calicium tablets are good for D, and you can get tablets to help with the stomach crampin.


----------



## sweetheartj80

hi i am new and also 17 i havent been diagnoised yet but my boctor thinks i might have ibs how do doctors diagnoise ibs from a colonoscopy i am having one in 2 weeks


----------

